# What is this worth?



## petritl (May 3, 2013)

I bought this plane last year and recently I was asked if I wanted to sell it.
What is a fair selling price?


----------



## rlhender (May 3, 2013)

I have no idea of value but I would spend a couple hundred shipped for it...It's cool

Rick


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 3, 2013)

I hade a near mint Army Pursuit plane like yours. You can buy a repop elevator.
I would use 4-Ott steel wool with paint polish and get it looking good.
It would be worth around $500.00.
You can disassemble the plane and ship it Fedex for around 100.00.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2013)

That's one advantage to collecting these pedal car type riding toys - there's a good supply of reproduced parts for both the more common and most popular models to fix them up with.

Dave


----------



## Jaxon (May 5, 2013)

If you are looking for pedal car parts there is a great site called pedalcarsandparts.com  His name is Dan Portel. He is a great guy and knows about all pedal cars and parts.


----------

